# Whos wants to see my LMB fry



## accr

now who wanna to see some LMB fry







My pair in a 20g long laid eggs 3-4(??)nites ago. They'r kind of swimming around already :nod:

They have a black bar all the way from head to the tail, huge mouth at this size(compare to cons).

And yes, they'r all in 20g long


----------



## Peacock

i will send $50 to the admin of this site to ban this complete jackass.


----------



## accr

They'r growing pretty quick, I feed them totally on con fries from another tank.
Hope i can get them to acustom to warmer temperature(like 22-25) range.

Correction: the eggs werent laid 3-4 days ago....it was when I first see wrigglers.

The LMB made a dark pid at the corner of their tank, rather than a pit as in the wild.

here's pic1


----------



## accr

pic2


----------



## accr

pic3-(thats all)


----------



## accr

Compare to fry of other cichlids or guppies, they actually school very tightly in packs. They do not sink down to the bottom when predator(me) comes around, they school tighter and get away.

Now see if i can get a pic of them yawning


----------



## Innes

Peacock said:


> i will send $50 to the admin of this site to ban this complete jackass.


 lol to ban you I'll send £50









on a serious note, his posts in this thread are more constructive than yours







I dont see the need for posts like that here


----------



## StuartDanger

sweet pics , they look phtyoshopped.
whats a lmb?


----------



## accr

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet pics , they look phtyoshopped.
> whats a lmb?


 *L*arge*m*outh *B*ass is our local wild bass that lives in our river, ponds, lakes.

They grow big and fat, got a huge mouth as well.

photoshopped? I never thought of that :laugh:

here's a big one from a fishing trip long ago.


----------



## accr

Also...


----------



## con man

large mouth bass.....

i just got 40-50 for datnoid feeders yesterday about 1/2in long froma local river witha net... lots of 2 in pearch eatin them


----------



## lemmywinks

Peacock said:


> i will send $50 to the admin of this site to ban this complete jackass.


 I'll add 5$ to that


----------



## Guest

ACCR, that's cool. How do you keep a pair together in a 20? Most people have trouble keeping a bass with anything in any size tank.


----------



## 00nothing

how big are ure lmbs and how did they manage to breed in such a small tank i hope what u emant to say was that u are keeping the fry in 20 gallon but if its the parents ure keeping in the 20 i wanna see pics cause theres only gotta be like 5-6 gallons of water in there kinda like a fat man in a bathtub


----------



## accr

00nothing said:


> how big are ure lmbs and how did they manage to breed in such a small tank i hope what u emant to say was that u are keeping the fry in 20 gallon but if its the parents ure keeping in the 20 i wanna see pics cause theres only gotta be like 5-6 gallons of water in there kinda like a fat man in a bathtub


 The fry are in a 5g tank with a bubble filter.

I moved them out coz the 20g was too small







that one tail sweep of the parents the fry just fly everywhere









Two days and i'm out of con fry...what should i do ??







They'r going a batch(200-300) every 2 days.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i just cant see two large mouth bass in a 20 long


----------



## Peacock

mr.freez said:


> i just cant see two large mouth bass in a 20 long


 disgusting isnt it?


----------



## accr

Peacock said:


> disgusting isnt it?


You've got problems peacock :rock: .... (I feel







for you)

If you have no constructive words for the thread, you might as well stay far far away from it.

just my $0.02.


----------



## lemmywinks

accr said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> disgusting isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> You've got problems peacock :rock: .... (I feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you)
> 
> If you have no constructive words for the thread, you might as well stay far far away from it.
> 
> just my $0.02.
Click to expand...

 no peacock is right. what you are doing is just plane wrong









I can not see a largemouth bass in a 20g much less a breeding pair. expect to have 2 dead fish very soon


----------



## accr

lemmywinks said:


> no peacock is right. what you are doing is just plane wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not see a largemouth bass in a 20g much less a breeding pair. expect to have 2 dead fish very soon


 Correct me if I'm wrong, did he say that in *THIS * thread?


----------



## Lonald

accr said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> no peacock is right. what you are doing is just plane wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not see a largemouth bass in a 20g much less a breeding pair. expect to have 2 dead fish very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, did he say that in *THIS * thread?
Click to expand...

 uuuuh, ya...........

and you really need to upgrade that tank...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

How long have you had those guys in that tank??


----------



## Peacock

accr said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> disgusting isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> You've got problems peacock :rock: .... (I feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you)
> 
> If you have no constructive words for the thread, you might as well stay far far away from it.
> 
> just my $0.02.
Click to expand...

 Here are some constructive words for you.. stop being a cruel idiot and get these fish a larger tank or let them go into some local fishing pond..

where do you live?


----------



## piranha45

this is funny sh*t, two threads in a row now accr gets shot down by virtually unanimous decision. Its ok bro, just keep trying to ignore *everyone *who responds to your threads







we are quite entertained-- much moreso than your poor fish, at least.


----------



## Peacock

piranha45 said:


> much moreso than your poor fish, at least.


 agreed.....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

wow... why such hostility?

cant we all just get along??


----------



## piranha45

well rigor i guess nobody likes him


----------



## accr

Yeah, you need to get laid, p45...


----------



## con man

dude stfu^ur retarded and i quarantee he didnt breeed the bass

i bet he did the same as me and net them out of a local pond

and there deffinately not 1week freeswimming more like 4-5 at the least. the bass in my pond layed egge at least 5weeks ago and now the fry r 1/2-1inch long and look just like his.,.. this guy is full of sh*t...

nbass reacha sexual stage at 6-8in 5-6 in being female male for 6-8in....

if u r in a 20 gallon u should just go let them go


----------



## Kory

Is Judazzz going to come to rescue again


----------



## accr

dont worry...i'm getting off this thread.......

update: the fry are dying off fast..... they seem to like the taste of each other instead of my pellets or flakes


----------

